# PF Active Directory Authentication



## qwaven (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello all,

I am wondering if anyone has any thoughts on setting up FreeBSD 8.1 with PF firewall and also have rules in the firewall based on Active Directory groups.

Example:

Have different ALTQ rules based on AD group.

Your help is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------

